# over drive



## داليا صالح ناصح (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندسة كهربائية ولكن لدي استفسار من اخواننا مهندسي الميكانيك الافاضل ...واستفساري هو عن صندوق التعشيق الالي (او صندوق التروس )في السيارات حيث كل مبدل سرعة اوتوماتيكي يحتوي على ال (over drive ) كيف يستخدم ال اوفر دريف ومتى اي في اي السرعات ... ارجو توضيح فكرة عملها نضريا وعمليا


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اختي دانيا هذا رابط يتكلم عن صندوق التعشيق الاتماتيك يوجد به صور وفلاشات عن صندوق التعشيق
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/automatic-transmission.htm
وهذا رابط يوجد به كتب ومناهج الكليه التقنيه والمعهد الصناعي والمعهد المهني 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/
اما بالنسبه الى معلوماتي الخاصه فان الوفر درايف هو عباره عن السرعه الرابعه لصندوق السرعات 
ويستخدم في خارج المدن وفي السرعات العاليه لكي لايكون تحميل على المحرك بشكل كبير وفي داخل المدينه يستخدم الدرايف العادي وهذه معلومه من الخبره اخذت والله اعلم 
ولاننساء الدعاء لاخواننا في فلسطين ولبنان والعراق بالنصر على الصهاينه المعتدين


----------



## حسام حنفى (19 يوليو 2006)

*الـ Overdrive*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله يا باشمهندسة داليا

الأوفردرايف مش نقلة مستقلة فى نظام الفتيس و لكنه اختيار مؤقت يستعمل لفترة قصيرة و لا يجب السير به مسافة طويلة. هو عبارة عن زر عادة بيكون فى عصا الفتيس تحت الأبهام ووظيفته تنحصر فى انه عند الضغط عليه ينقل الفتيس الى النقلة الأقل... يعنى لو انتى ملا على 3 ينقلك الى 2 وذلك لزيادة العزم و الأستجابة. , عادة يستخدم عند تجاوز سيارة او فى المطالع. ناس كتير مش تعرف امتى يستعمل الأوفردرايف و امتى يستعمل الكيك داون وامتى يستعمل سرعة 2. باختصار شديد الأوفردرايف يستعمل للنقل الى نقلة اقل بدون الحاجة للضغط الأضافى على دواسة البنزين. الكيك داون (المفاجىء) يستعمل كبديل للأوفردرايف بس لازم ندوس على دواسة البنزين بسرعة للأخر وهذا مجهد للمحرك ولا يستعمل الا فى حالات الطوارىء. أما سرعى 2 فهى تنقل الفتيس الى نقلة 2 لذلك لا تستعمل الا فى السرعات البطيئة وعند طلوع مطالع طويلة فقط.

أرجو ان اكون افدتك و لك تحياتى


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أولا ما معني الأوفر درايف؟
معلو ان الجير بوكس هو موجود لتخفيض سرعة المحرك وتوصيلها إلي العجل بعد تخفيضها مرة اخري في الديفرنشيال وغالبا ما تبدأ نسب التخفيض ب 1:4 مثلا وتبدأ في النزول حتي تصل في النقلة ما قبل الأخيرة إلي 1:1 وهو ما يسمي دايركت دريف أي ان سرعة المحرك هي سرعة العجل وفي بعض السيارات تزيد نقلة أخيرة يكون النسبة فيها حوالي 1:0.8 أي أن سرعة السيارة اسرع من المحرك وهو ما يسمي بالأوفر درايف .
إذن وكيف يعمل الأوفر درايف؟
عند الضغط علي زر الأوفر درايف يضي لك في الداش بور لمبة ( أوفر درايف أوف) أي أن الجير لن يصل لاخر نقلة فيه طالما هذه اللمبة مضيئة لذلك إذا ضغطت عليه وأنت في سرعات ليست عالية لن تحس بفرق ولن تحس به إلا إذا كنت بالفعل علي الجير الأخير فسيقوم بمجرد الضغط بالنقل للنقلة ما قبل الأخيرة حيث أنك لغيت الأخيرة إذا فهو لا يعمل علي النقلات ما قبل الأخيرة وهو مثل زر ( سبورت) الذي يوجد في بعض السيارات الفرنسية . ولا ينصح باستخدامه إلا في الظروف الحرجة مثل التخطي المفاجيء او أي ضرورة أخري 
وهذا يختلف تمام عن الكيك داون الذي سنتحدث عنه لاحقا وأرجو من الذي لا يعلم لا يفتي وتحري الأمانة العلمية واسف علي الاطالة ودعواتكم علشان عندي امتحانات


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (24 يوليو 2006)

واضح ان محدش دعا أو اللي دعا دعا علي الحمد عملت حادثة وانا رايح الامتحان و رحت متاخر
وعلي فكرة عندما قلت محدش يفتي بلا علم لم اكن اقصد شخص معين انما فقط لأني عانيت كثيرا من افتاءات من لا يعلمون والأصعب عندما تقتنع بشىء لفترة ثم تجد انه غير صحيح وانت يمكن قد قلتله لأحد فنشرت الجهل هذا ليس في الهندسة فقط
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير
وإن شاء الله أنا عند وعدي بخصوص الكيك دون بمجرد الانتهاء من الامتحانات والتقارير بس محدش يدعي


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم مع السؤال 
وأوافق الاخ احمد عماد في ملاحظته
واقول له وفقك الله في امتحاناتك


----------



## حسام حنفى (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للأخ أحمد على المعلومات ولأثارة نقطة الفتاوى .... لكل مقام مقال و المجال هنا لا يسمح بالخوض فى تفاصيل لا تهم سائل السؤال بقليل أو كثير لمجرد استعراض المعلومات ويكفى الأشارة الى المواقع المتخصصة لمن يريد الأستزادة ... أنا رأى أن وجود مشاركات كثيرة بعضها اجتهد فأخطاء افضل بكثير من مشاركة وحيدة صحيحة. الهدف من المنتدى التفاعل و فتح المجال للمناقشة ومش مطلوب من حد انه يكون خبير أو جهبذ لأن اللى محتاج خبير بيعرف يجيبه منين ... لكن بأسلوب حضرتك سيعزف كثير من الناس عن المشاركة حتى لا يتهموا بأنهم أفتوا فيما لا يعرفون ... وربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك.


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات 
ويعطيكم العااااااااااااااااافيه ياشباب


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أأسف علي التأخير بس لسي واخد اجازة امبارح
بالنسبة لموضوع الافتاء وإن شاء الله الموضوع ده يغلق تماما الذي له الحق في الاجتهاد هو العالم فقط اما ان تجيب الناس بوجهة نظرك أو ما تتخيله عن هذا الشيء فالسكوت هنا أولي

نعود لموضوعkick down طبعا الشباب سيكونون اكثر تخيلا لهذا فأنت في السيارة المنويل عندما تريد ان تقوم بعملية تسارع فإنك تقوم بتنزيل غيار و كبس اخر الواسةshift down+full acc هذا بالضبط ما يقوم به الكيك دون فعندما تقوم بضغط الدواسة فجأة sudden accelatrion يقوم الفتيس بتنزيل نقلة وتاخير النقل علي النقلة الاقل حتي يصل للmax power rpm والذي غالبا تجده في اوراق السيارة 

حسنا فماذا سيحدث إذا كانت السيارة متوقفة تماما واردت ان انطلق انطلاقة رياضية؟

عندما تشتري سيارة تجد مكتوب max power*5500 rpm - max tourqe*3500rpm 
مثلا 
في هذه الحالة سيقوم الجير الأتوماتيك بتأخير النقل حتي يصل للmax power في كل غيار وهو بالضبط ما كنت ستقوم به أنت بسيارتك المنيوال أو ما يسمي بتشبيع الغيار 
أرجو أن أكون افدت ونرجو كل من لديه نظام في سيارته يريد ان يتعرف عليه ان يذكر لنا اسمه وسوف نقوم بإذن الله بتبسيطه للناس 
(ومهما كان انا اجهل واحد فيكم وجاي اتعلم منكم) 
وإن شاء الله ربنا ييسر لنا ونقوم بشرح أنظمة السيارة كلها من أول الأساسيات بس أريد معرفة ارائكم هل تفضلون بالعربي أم الانجليزي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام حنفى (9 أغسطس 2006)

الحقيقة لما بقرأ ردود الأخ أحمد بكون محتار : هل هو بيهزر ولا بيتكلم جد؟ ياريت تعرفنا بنفسك يا أحمد لأن كل اللى عرفته من ردودك انك عالم فى الجيربوكس بدون اى تفصيل عن نفسك ... لكن اولا علشان تقرر تغلق باب المناقشة فى موضوع اشترك فيه أطراف متعددة فمن الكياسة اخذ رأى الأطراف كلها أولا قبل ان تقرر أنه "يغلق تماما" على حسب تعبيرك

. و مش عارف ليه انت بتستعمل ضمائر الجمع فى كلامك زى الفقرة الغريبة فى كلامك اللى بتقول فيها

"أرجو أن أكون افدت ونرجو كل من لديه نظام في سيارته يريد ان يتعرف عليه ان يذكر لنا اسمه وسوف نقوم بإذن الله بتبسيطه للناس (ومهما كان انا اجهل واحد فيكم وجاي اتعلم منكم) وإن شاء الله ربنا ييسر لنا ونقوم بشرح أنظمة السيارة كلها من أول الأساسيات بس أريد معرفة ارائكم هل تفضلون بالعربي أم الانجليزي وجزاكم الله خيرا"

هل أنتم مجموعة من المهندسين او العلماء ولا انت شخص واحد فقط؟ وليه مرة تستعمل صيغة المفرد و مرات صيغة الجمع؟


----------



## elswedy (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يبو حميد على المعلومات القيمة دى وفيه طلب منك ممكن تشرح هذة المعلومات من الاول عشان انا ضعيف اوى فى السيارات وشكرا ونرجو الرد


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (17 أغسطس 2006)

يا أستاذ elswedy أنا تحت أمرك شوف أنت عايز تفهم ايه وأنا مستعد ابدأ معاك من الأول خالص وأنا ولا عالم ولا حاجة بس تحت أمركم


----------



## elswedy (18 أغسطس 2006)

*لاشكر على واجب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انت قولت انك حتشرح انظمة السيارات (بالعربى) امين
ممكن نبتدى من الاول خالص عشان انا راجل شنف مش فاهم اى حاجة فى العربية
ممكن بعد اذنك نبتدى على طول او ترفع اى ملف مساعد على الفهم 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:1:


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2006)

اية ياجماعة انتم عملين محادثة خاصة بكم فى موضوع مش خاص بكم او مش بتعكم على العموم موضوع هايل.


----------



## speed99a (11 يونيو 2007)




----------

